# ID this fern



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

Hey all, I really love this fern and I was wondering if someone could ID it. I'm pretty sure that the fern is from either Laos, Cambodia, or Thailand. Also, if anyone has this fern or something similar PM me!

Thanks, Nick.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

nice...would remind you of what we commonly call painted fern with all its variations...is that the "adult" size??? Where did you find it??


----------



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

I really couldnt tell you, but I do like the painted fern.

I found this on google images looking up Leptochilus macrophyllis. The fern comes up a little less than half way down to the page, slightly to the left of the page. If you click on the picture it brings you to a really cool website with all of the ferns of the three countries mentioned.

I dont know if this link will work but heres the site: Ferns of Thailand, Laos and Cambodia > Cheilanthes pseudofarinosa


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

hoping that the OP can let us know where he found that fern...quite pretty and I love ferns...


----------

